# استخدمت فيها الذكاء الاصطناعي.. بالفيديو: مرسيدس تعرض شاشة سياراتها المنافسة لتسلا



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]Tv-Jw_aZx0M&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


أطلقت شركة السيارات  الألمانية الشهيرة مرسيدس (Mercedes) لأول مرة ميزة جديدة مثيرة للإعجاب  لسيارة السيدان الكهربائية الفاخرة، وهي عبارة عن شاشة كبيرة منحنية تمتد  تقريبا بعرض السيارة بالكامل، بدلا من لوحة القيادة التقليدية التي  اعتدناها، وفقا لفيديو جديد من قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب.
 وتسمى الشاشة الجديدة "إم بوكس هايبرسكرين" (MBUX Hyperscreen)، وهي متاحة في سيارة مرسيدس "إي كيو إس" (EQS) سيدان.
 وقال أولا كالينس الرئيس التنفيذي لـ"دايملر إيه جي" (Daimler AG)،  الشركة الأم لمرسيدس، في مقطع فيديو مسجل يوم الخميس الماضي، إن الشاشة  الجديدة الممتدة على عرض السيارة "تظهر فقط ما هو مطلوب: لا داعي لتمرير  أصابعك، ولا التصفح".
 وتستخدم الشاشة الذكاء الاصطناعي (AI) للتعود على وظائف السائق الأكثر  استخداما، فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا قام السائق بتنشيط وظيفة التدليك الساخن  في فصل الشتاء، فإن نظام الذكاء الاصطناعي لتجربة المستخدم سيقترح تلقائيا  وظيفة الراحة في ظروف الطقس البارد.
 وتحدد ميزة التعرف على الوجه الراكبين ذوي الأقنعة بدقة كبيرة نسبيا،  وإذا تكرر اتصال السائق بشخص واحد عبر هاتف السيارة في وقت معين، فسيقترح  النظام مكالمته في الوقت الطبيعي.
 فضلا عن أن الشاشة تسمح لراكب المقعد الأمامي بمشاهدة التلفاز مع حجب العرض عن السائق، لإبقائه مركزا على الطريق.
 وقال كالينس إن السيارة الجديدة ستظهر جهود الشركة لرقمنة منتجاتها  وكهربتها، وتعد "إي كيو إس" من النظير الكهربائي لفئة "إس" (S) التي تعمل  بالوقود من مرسيدس، وهي واحدة من 4 أنماط تعمل بالبطاريات "إي في" (EV)  تُطرح لأول مرة هذا العام، إذ يسارع كبار مصنعي السيارات الألمان إلى سد  الفجوة في تنافسهم الجماعي مع تسلا (Tesla).
 وتعد تسلا المنافس المثالي لمرسيدس ولديها بالتأكيد سمعة جيدة في هذا  المجال. فقبل يومين، قفز سعر سهم تسلا بنسبة 4.8%، مما رفع الرئيس التنفيذي  للشركة إيلون ماسك إلى صدارة قائمة الأغنى في العالم، بثروة بلغت 188.5  مليار دولار.
 وفي حين أن نجاح إيلون المالي هو شهادة على نجاح الدور الرائد لشركة  تسلا في صناعة السيارات الكهربائية، فإن انتقال الشركة إلى أوستن تكساس  جنبا إلى جنب مع مركزها في شنغهاي ومركز "غيغا برلين" (Giga Berlin) قد حدد  بالتأكيد أهدافا عالية للمنافسة لدى شركات صناعة السيارات الأوروبية مثل  مرسيدس.


https://www.aljazeera.net/news/scienceandtechnology/2021/1/9/استخدمت-فيها-الذكاء-الاصطناعي


----------

